# Beer and bull minnows



## covia (Jan 16, 2013)

Out at BS now. All I have is bull minnows and beer. What can I do to be successful out here tonight? Tide is high, do I have to wait for it to turn back? Should I fish east or west side of bridge? HELP........


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Put one in the water, minnow that is, carolina rig. Then sit back and enjoy the other one, beer that is!!

Check it in 20-30 min. Could also throw out another, and retrive slowly may catch a flounder in the prowl? Chexk back in here and report your catch.

Repeat untill minnows or beer is gone!! 

Good luck


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Oh and I prefer the beach side, but both produce!!


----------



## covia (Jan 16, 2013)

Thanks.....


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Well anything yet???


----------



## covia (Jan 16, 2013)

Unfortunately not. But hey, at least I got to come out and try. I think I'm gonna call it quits for the night. I'll be back tomorrow a little earlier. Thanks for the tips though.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Try some shrimp! Try diffrent spots on the bridge, also try diffrent distances. I prefer fishung between bridges most times. I use to like fishing the end near the bumpers and the spots where light hit the water. Good luck, keep tryin


----------



## covia (Jan 16, 2013)

Will do. Thanks again.


----------



## AVIDfisherman (Jan 31, 2013)

Ive never had any luck with bull minnows. I do always have luck with cut manhaden. Its fish crack at bob sikes i usually always get at least one hook up every night i go to bob sikes.


----------

